# Do Long Coats shed less than Stock Coats?



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So, I have noticed that in the 9 months that I have had my pup, that he does not shed nearly the amount that my last stock coated dog did.
I would brush my last dog once a week and at the end of my brushing session she would fill a small plastic bad with hair!
I brush Bear about every two days and barely have a handful of hair! Bear is not as coated as some long coats that I have seen, but the shedding is almost nil. I'm not complaining, but was wondering if this is the case with other Long Coated dogs? You would have thought that the longer coat would produce more shedding!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Yes absolutely. My 2 long coats are nothing compared to Lakota omg she sheds a lot. White hair everywhere.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

How old is Bear? Maybe he hasn't fully developed his undercoat yet? Or maybe you are lucky and he wont have a real shepherd undercoat (some long coats don't). If so, he wont shed as much.

That being said, my last 2 long hairs had undercoats, but not crazy ones, so they didn't shed much either. Twice a year I they would be really bad, but nothing like my standard coat. With London (my standard) you can't pet him without sending fur flying, regardless of the time of year. We lovingly call him "Pigpen".


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Tatonkafamily said:


> How old is Bear? Maybe he hasn't fully developed his undercoat yet? Or maybe you are lucky and he wont have a real shepherd undercoat (some long coats don't). If so, he wont shed as much.
> 
> That being said, my last 2 long hairs had undercoats, but not crazy ones, so they didn't shed much either. Twice a year I they would be really bad, but nothing like my standard coat. With London (my standard) you can't pet him without sending fur flying, regardless of the time of year. We lovingly call him "Pigpen".


Bear is 9 months as of yesterday. Not having had a long coat before, how long does it take for them to fully develop their undercoat? I am pretty sure that he has an undercoat, but how can you tell for sure?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley has a stock coat and sheds a lot more than our long stock. Annie's undercoat didn't fill in until she was 2, 2.5 if I remember right.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

In my observation that does seem to be the case... I have a short stock coat male staying with me at the moment and HOLY MOLY!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long-coated and he definitely sheds less than my last gsd. I brush him daily but it's more for spending the grooming time together than because his coat needs it.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

can someone explain to me what does stock coat mean?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> can someone explain to me what does stock coat mean?


A stock coat is the shorter coat of a german shepherd. This was the type of coat that you wanted from one of your other threads. 
A long coat (which is what I now have with my dog is just a longer haierd version. 
German Shepherds have what is called a "double coat" which means they have an undercoat (usually softer) and then an outer coat which is typical longer hair and more coarse. Just so you know German Shepherds shed a lot!!!!! (except for longer coats apparently!)


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have heard long-coats don't have as thick of under coats as stock coats, this is part of the reason a long coat is not preferred. At 9 months he probably hasn't developed his undercoat yet. My dog was born in July, by the following year he still didn't shed much in the spring, this year (his second summer) he finally blew his coat in April/May, and it was a huge increase from the previous year. He's not a long coat, but I think this is probably what's going on with your boy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When Shasta's not actively blowing her coat, she barely sheds at all. BUT when she is, it is 5 weeks of [a very hot place].


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Longcoats *seem* to shed less because the loose hair doesn't fall off the dog as easily. It gets caught and tangled up (and eventually matted) in the longer coat. Whereas with stock coats, there is no long hair for the loose hairs to get caught up in, so they drop off easily.

But believe me, longcoats *do* shed just as much as stock coats--you just don't see the dead hair falling off because it's trapped in the live hair. If you don't believe me, I invite you to come over while I groom a longcoated GSD. You will be amazed at how much dead hair comes flying off that dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whaaaatttt?



martemchik said:


> >>>> I have heard long-coats don't have as thick of under coats as stock coats, this is part of the reason a long coat is not preferred. <<<<
> 
> 
> At 9 months he probably hasn't developed his undercoat yet. My dog was born in July, by the following year he still didn't shed much in the spring, this year (his second summer) he finally blew his coat in April/May, and it was a huge increase from the previous year. He's not a long coat, but I think this is probably what's going on with your boy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Longcoats *seem* to shed less because the loose hair doesn't fall off the dog as easily. It gets caught and tangled up (and eventually matted) in the longer coat. Whereas with stock coats, there is no long hair for the loose hairs to get caught up in, so they drop off easily.
> 
> But believe me, longcoats *do* shed just as much as stock coats--you just don't see the dead hair falling off because it's trapped in the live hair. If you don't believe me, I invite you to come over while I groom a longcoated GSD. You will be amazed at how much dead hair comes flying off that dog!


So are you saying we just don't notice it because Shasta gets brushed every day? 

Seriously, though, when she's not blowing coat, we only get about one brushful of hair off her daily. When she is blowing coat - OMG! - we could get 20 or 30, I'm sure, if we just kept on brushing.


----------

